# spine chart showing carbon arrows equvalent in aluminum arrow (#)



## kawzak (Oct 4, 2017)

I am sure it exists, sorry if it,s been asked alot already. I am looking for a chart that shows the spine of aluminum arrows/corresponding # of arrow. for instance-what is the equvalent of a 500 or 600 spine carbon arrow to an aluminum arrow. I am wanting to shoot both, at least for a while. I have an arrow saw (old but still works good), and grain/gram scale so I can make them identical as much as possible. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## nickle (Sep 25, 2017)

Easton arrow catalogs had what you need try their web site


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

https://eastonarchery.com/target/xx75-platinum-plus/


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

The Easton web site has charts showing the spine deflection numbers for the various types of XX75 series aluminum arrows; but I don't see those sorts of charts for the other Easton aluminum arrows. Easykeeper or nickle: do you suppose that we can assume the spine deflection numbers figures would be the same for the other Easton aluminum arrows of equivalent diameter and wall thickness?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Different types of aluminum will have slightly different material properties and those properties are part of what goes into the measured static deflection. I think the more important variables are outside diameter vs. inside diameter (wall thickness). The difference in material properties is more likely to come into play with dynamic spine.

My guess, and I honestly don't know for sure, is that the other grades or models of aluminum shafts from Easton will be close enough to what's listed for the Platinum Plus shafts will be essentially the same as far as static spine goes. Whether they tune the same (dynamic spine) is going to be a matter for the individual to figure out.


----------



## kawzak (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for all your input, direction, sites and all. I appreciate it.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Go to this Easton site ,https://eastonarchery.com/targets/ , it shows all their aluminum arrows and the corresponding weights and spines of each. Also the only thing that you can get to match between a .500 spine carbon and a .500 spine aluminum is the length . Typically an aluminum arrow of equal spine is heavier inch per inch than a carbon. Maybe look at the carbon wrapped aluminum combinations to get a heavier carbon arrow.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Corene1 makes a good point. Shafts of identical static spines won't necessarily have identical dynamic spines, especially when comparing shafts of carbon or aluminum. A weight difference between shafts of identical spine compounds the issue.

I think the 3Rivers spine calculator is probably about the best way to compare shaft specifications...https://www.3riversarchery.com/screw-in-field-point-test-kit-5-16.html

You need to know the reference shaft is correct through tuning, then you could match something else and be relatively close. You may still need to tweak to get the best tune for each.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jul 1, 2017)

kawzak said:


> I am sure it exists, sorry if it,s been asked alot already. I am looking for a chart that shows the spine of aluminum arrows/corresponding # of arrow. for instance-what is the equvalent of a 500 or 600 spine carbon arrow to an aluminum arrow. I am wanting to shoot both, at least for a while. I have an arrow saw (old but still works good), and grain/gram scale so I can make them identical as much as possible. Thanks for your replies.


Just. Be always careful seen many over stressing arrows all types and yes seen many end up with a exploded shaft in their arms stay not a pretty sight seeing anbody injured at war or a hobby stay safe and enjoy seen many when I won state dyna bow offerede to shoot theirs Fred bear was giving me the old 2018 orange shafts when nobody could get then I was lucky shooting 60lbs and then back in 80 were supposed to be 50 to 60 I stayed at that for comp many went higher in poundage and way way lighter on shafts yea the dyna bow was a one cam bow and 80 perscent letoff it was fast if you were good at getting off the string smooth I shot fingers aided I cut my black widow tab real short I was just about holding string by knots on fingers but I had to learn to do much smoother release all bows before shandled Jennings wood handled Jennings stacked up hard release was not hard 80 perscent whole new ball game but I got it down and won second year b dyna bow first 139 dollar bear polar ltd lol but I practiced and lived with a gun or bow or pellet gun or hunting all types and trapped as a kid loved the woods then 26 years retired command sarg major army scout woods time again with a camera even a bow got boring to me but after combat I just could not kill no more animals so I'm gonna teach stalking I loved that and I was good a natural have fun all airborne scout out !!!?

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

"so I can make them identical as much as possible." Spine maybe, weight, not very close.

As far as spine (and weight) off aluminum arrows, here is the best source....
http://www.shootingthestickbow.com/ArrowGuide.html


----------

